# Pike Baits and Lures



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

What is your favorite live baits and lures for pikes? I've heard White Spinners and Creek Chubs work the best. Was wondering your opinions


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

spinner bait any color is my number one caught some on spoons and cranks. if im going for pike I bring a crown royal bag filled with spinners that's it. I fish some pretty snaggy waters too so the spinner helps with that on braid no wire or anything. aint nothing like seeing a nice hammer handle fly out of the mud and smash your spinner. if they want it they gonna get it.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Early fall spinnerbaits, small glide baits, winter size 14 husky jerks and hollow belly swim baits


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Spring, northern Ontario, Heddon Vamp Spook, Yellow Shore Minnow & Flatfish M-2, Yellow
Heddon Lucky 13, Perch , Creek Chub Darter, Perch. I'm to old to change, running low on
Vamps. I buy these plugs at flea markets ect, paint them Yellow. We use to buy these plugs
by the dozen. These are all shallow running plugs.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Mepps Black Fury #5
Creek Chub Pikie - perch or pike colored
Red Eye Wiggler
Double bladed spinnerbait with white skirt
1 oz Dardevle
Radtke Pike Minnow
6" Believer / Swim Whizz
Smaller Moudy Hawg Wobbler
Hi Fin Creeper


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Just noodle them

Or buzzbaits if you wanna have fun


----------



## Jimert (Mar 5, 2010)

I've caught them pretty consistently using cut bluegill while fishing rivers and dams.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

3/4 oz War Eagle Spinnerbait (Aurora)
1/2 oz War Eagle Screaming Eagle (Aurora)
1/2 oz & 1oz Terminator T1 (white or chartruese)
VMC spinnerbait trailer hooks (2/0-3/0)
Terminator quik change spinnerbait skirts (chart-white)
1/2-3/4oz Chatterbait (Chartruese/Black) with 4" Kalin Super Grub or Swimming Senko

Rapala Husky Jerk HJ 12 (Firetiger, Clown)
Stike King KVD Suspending Jerkbait (Strobe shad)
Manns Mid Minus (Firetiger)
Cotton Cordell Big O (Firetiger, Perch)
Heddon Saltwater Super Spook JR. (black-chart-gold)

Zoom Super Fluke and Magnum Fluke (bubblegum, white) rigged with 3/0-5/0 Skip Gap with or without Nail Weight
Big Joshy (J5) (chartuese) swimbait on 5/0 weedless Trokar or Buckeye JWill 1/4-3/8oz head
Big Joshy 3.25 (Green Glow Perch & Pink Grapfruit) on Buckeye JWill head 1/8-1/4 head


----------

